# A little bunkai question



## mixedup (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd really like to know what people make of the "Fourth move" in Saifa/Saiha. That sideways step and double block movement.

Everyone I've asked seems to think it is just a transitional move to set up the kick, I have another opinion.

I'd also like to get the opinions from any style, Judo, Aikido, whatever, because I think it originated there somewhere.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 20, 2016)

I've not heard of this kata, can you say what style it comes from or even have a video of it?


----------



## Gnarlie (Mar 20, 2016)

It's a Kyokushin Kata, and the movement is knife hand scissor block, which in Taekwondo is called Sonnal Gawi Makki. It has a myriad possible uses, the most commonly expressed of which are releases from a neck or collar grab, a simultaneous block and groin strike, or a general block and cover intended to open up the opponent's front for a frontal attack like a punch or front kick.

A bit of weapon work reveals that it also has uses involving redirecting and trapping. It is what you make of it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 20, 2016)

Think of a hold involving crossing uke's arms against each other to neutralize further attack after breaking his structure.  The explicit kick is really the least of the technique.

My background:  Jundokan lineage goju-ryu and Aikikai aikido.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gnarlie said:


> It's a Kyokushin Kata,


minor correction ,,,its an Okinawan Goju ryu kata.  yes Kyokushin also practices the kata but its not a creation of Oyama. in all probability it was created by Chojun Miyagi


----------



## Gnarlie (Mar 20, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> minor correction ,,,its an Okinawan Goju ryu kata.  yes Kyokushin also practices the kata but its not a creation of Oyama. in all probability it was created by Chojun Miyagi



Thanks. 

I just know it from Kyokushin via a friend of mine. I am sure you're right. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 20, 2016)

AS dancingalone said:  it can be viewed as crossing the opponents arms or it could be a down block and a middle block done at the same time.  I'm sure there are many other interplatations of the move


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 20, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> minor correction ,,,its an Okinawan Goju ryu kata.  yes Kyokushin also practices the kata but its not a creation of Oyama. in all probability it was created by Chojun Miyagi



Some sources say a rudimentary version of it was taught to Miyagi by Kanryo Higashionna (spelling?), and Miyagi and Higashionna reworked it together into what's known as Saiha.  I'm pretty sure it's a Goju staple, meaning that pretty much all Goju schools practice it.

Having studied Goju and Shotokan, Oyama kept the kata in Kyokushin.

As far as the "block" goes...

IMO it's the same thing as the chudan uchi uke gedan brai (middle inside out low block) that's found in the beginning of Pinan 3.  The only difference is the hands are open, top hand is palm up and bottom hand is palm down.  Whatever bunkai you have for Pinan 3's block should be applicable to Saiha's block, just different footwork.


----------



## spaced (Apr 5, 2016)

mixedup said:


> I'd really like to know what people make of the "Fourth move" in Saifa/Saiha. That sideways step and double block movement.
> 
> Everyone I've asked seems to think it is just a transitional move to set up the kick, I have another opinion.
> 
> I'd also like to get the opinions from any style, Judo, Aikido, whatever, because I think it originated there somewhere.


The answer is in your question......look at the kata and then do the bunkai and you will see.  Its actually a pretty easy question.  As a Goju Ryu student im happy to explain!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 6, 2016)

Stepping off center while underhooking and lifting the opponents arm while pushing the head down. Follow up with a knee to the face or body and kick the opponent's knee/leg.


----------

